

Evidence based smear campaigns - baha_man
http://www.badscience.net/2010/05/evidence-based-smear-campaigns/

======
DenisM
_But for people who placed themselves ideologically to the right of center,
the correction wasn’t just ineffective, it actively backfired: conservatives
who received a correction telling them that Iraq did not have WMD were more
likely to believe that Iraq had WMD than people who were given no correction
at all._

There is this thing called "commitment fallacy" - once you make up your mind
and _express_ it you are much more likely to defend that point later on,
compared to not having expressed it. Perhaps reading through a text that plays
into your beliefs creates an "internal narrative", which in turn evokes the
false commitment. Interesting.

